# vox VR 30 amp



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

any thoughts? here's a clip of mine straight with a celestion 80watt (black and white on the back of the magnet). better tube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZp_ESto6So


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds excellent. Great tone and playing.


----------

